# Latest Threads



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Where's the top bit of the box gone what says about the latest updated threads?!?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

BBK said:


> Where's the top bit of the box gone what says about the latest updated threads?!?


somebody already made a thread about this mate

:smartass:

fookin anoying tho


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought I'd done something in my settings or something.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/200825-newest-thread-has-disapeared.html

somthing about fixing an Ipad app someone says.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/200880-notifications-top-stats-popups-please-read.html


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I feel like we have gone back 100 years without it.... how did we cope 'before'

:sad:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i gave up posting, glad it's back now...lol


----------

